# AMD Releases Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix Driver Update



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2010)

AMD released the fifth hotfix update for Catalyst 10.10 WHQL. Catalyst 10.10e, like Catalyst 10.10c Hotfix, packs a number of game-specific performance improvements, and extends MLAA (morphological anti-aliasing) support introduced by Catalyst 10.10d Hotfix, to all Radeon HD 5000 series GPUs. The new Catalyst AI controls in control center are extended to Radeon HD 5000 GPUs, these were previously available only to users of Radeon HD 6800 series. Support for new stereoscopic 3D capable hardware was also added.

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix Update

A detailed list of changes follows.



 The AMD Catalyst Control Center now features the new AMD Catalyst AI user interface options on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series (the new AMD Catalyst AI options were previously only available for the AMD Radeon 6800 Series)"
 Fixed cases where Morphological Anti-Aliasing (MLAA) was not being correctly applied to games (very intermittently)
 OpenGL 4.1 beta support
 Support for the new Morphological Anti-Aliasing feature
 Dead Rising 2 - Crossfire profile (Resolves negative scaling)
 Crossfire Performance Improvement for:
o Metro 2033
o F1 2011 - (Direct X9 version)
o Fallout New Vegas
 Performance optimizations for systems with an AMD Radeon HD 6870 and AMD Radeon HD 6850 series of graphics products installed
o Aliens versus Predator performance enhancements
o Star Craft 2 performance enhancements
o OpenGL performance enhancements - gains can be seen in Prey, Quake Wars: Enemy Territories, and Heaven v2
 Support for additional Stereo 3D-capable displays:
o Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED
o 3D Projectors

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2010)

btarunr your link works.. but AMD's takes you to an "Invalid URL". hopefully they fix this soon. Doesn't really matter to me.. I won't be able to install it until later today. I'm glad they gave MLAA to the 5XXX series owners. Thanks for the info btarunr!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 12, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> btarunr your link works.. but AMD's takes you to an "Invalid URL".



Yes, effectively we cannot download this hotfix yet 


Edit: I found the working url --- https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/203...hotfixes/catalyst_10.10e_hotfix_win7_nov9.exe BUT it is for Win 7 only.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

MLAA for everyone!

well, for 5K and up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow we are up to "e"? I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail.

Oh and the link works fine for me.

Edit: Nope. Its dead lol


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 12, 2010)

weird im wondering if this hotfix is vista compatible


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail.



Sounding like a broken record 

Having updates looks like the opposite of fail to me.

Btw the link does work fine, what doesn't work is AMD's _download_ link.

Now _that_ is really so much damn fail...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2010)

what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



LOL

They will have to go to 10.10A1 / 10.10B1 and so on lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



Armageddon.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



They will make aa,ab,ac,ad etc etc till zz.  Or even more just like in MS Excel. lol


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 12, 2010)

Soon 10.11 should be out, so no 10.10z


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

Wiz, there are enough letters to go around till next Cat release, so 10.11a is the next milestone. We won't run out of letters till then.

Either way, no need to mod drivers for my HD5850. And i love MLAA. It's good to see they keep old customers happy by adding such extra features.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

i actually like these small, logical incremental updates.


no bullshit with

driver

222.22 has features A B and C
222.23 has A B and D but forgot C
222.24 is a beta made by a monkey and has its roots in the detonator 30.82 drivers, etc etc.

not to say ATI havent done the same shit in the past too, i just like the current orderly naming system.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 12, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Soon 10.11 should be out, so no 10.10z



Catalyst *10.11 wont support MLAA*, maybe 10.12 will ...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 12, 2010)

csendesmark said:


> Catalyst 10.11 wont support MLAA, maybe 10.12 will ...



And why do you think so?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



Perhaps by then they will fix the pink tint problem.  :shadedshu


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

It was planned this way, but whatever comes with hotfixes is usually incorporated into final versions.
Otherwise why bother and waste development resources twice?


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 12, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> And why do you think so?



they already sent to M$ to get WHQL


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> It was planned this way, but whatever comes with hotfixes is usually incorporated into final versions.
> Otherwise why bother and waste development resources twice?



an educated guess is that this is their new driver system.


Release final.

work on fixes.

as fixes come out, release betas.

go by community feedback/extra testing to see what goes into next hotfix.


when due for new driver, pick best hotfix, slap whatever latest stuff you have on top, release, rinse and repeat.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

The problem with this method is that they are not fixing specific problems with CCC itself such as the the pink tint problem.  If they are going to release a bunch of hot fixes they have to 1st and foremost fix CCC and the driver itself in the original WHQL before they start added other profiles, fixes, etc.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 12, 2010)

You know what, I'll just wait for Catalyst 10.11 (and also hope they dont release Catalyst 10.11a on the day of release).


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear god, just how broken is this driver it needs so many hotfixes? I'm now waiting for hotfix Z!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 12, 2010)

My god, they add features that didn't have time to make it into the final.......what if they add more features that the card never had when I bought it. The BASTARDS!!!!!

BTW. I'm now waiting on the "z" class ATI dragon warship driver with a cloaking device so I can remove the klingon drivers.



ATI: Hey guys, were giving you more enhancements, and some performance increases. But we promise not to kill your cards.
You: Wahhhh, more features, I can't even use the features I have to max out my scorez in benchmarking....


If you don't like it, don't use it. But stop your bitching, as I for one would love some MLAA action in a few games.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 12, 2010)

thunderising said:


> You know what, I'll just wait for Catalyst 10.11 (and also hope they dont release Catalyst 10.11a on the day of release).



10.11 already finished, they wont change it, _sent for ms to supervise the quality_


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

qubit said:


> Dear god, just how broken is this driver it needs so many hotfixes? I'm now waiting for hotfix Z!



nicely done with the research. the drivers were soooo broken, they had to add in MLAA and release it early for us 5K card owners.

just unforgivable.


----------



## human_error (Nov 12, 2010)

qubit said:


> Dear god, just how broken is this driver it needs so many hotfixes? I'm now waiting for hotfix Z!



They aren't broken badly at all - they're just putting in a lot of extra effort to add new features and performance improvements for everyone. This release was to add MLAA for 5k cards - the other fixes/improvements are there just because they were ready and why not release them if you're putting out a new driver?

I'm still on 10.10 stock as it works fine for me - I *may* upgrade to these for MLAA although my card does FSAA in all my games fine anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> My god, they add features that didn't have time to make it into the final.......what if they add more features that the card never had when I bought it. The BASTARDS!!!!!
> 
> BTW. I'm now waiting on the "z" class ATI dragon warship driver with a cloaking device so I can remove the klingon drivers.
> 
> ...


 I hate Klingon's. I end up using a toilet brush to push them down.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 12, 2010)

human_error said:


> They aren't broken badly at all - they're just putting in a lot of extra effort to add new features and performance improvements for everyone. This release was to add MLAA for 5k cards - the other fixes/improvements are there just because they were ready and why not release them if you're putting out a new driver?
> 
> I'm still on 10.10 stock as it works fine for me - I *may* upgrade to these for MLAA although my card does FSAA in all my games fine anyway.



Not in some, due to the graphics engine of the game. But MLAA overcomes that by applying it after the final render.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate Klingon's. I end up using a toilet brush to push them down.



just trim your butthair already. goddamned wookie.




also: please stop with the offtopic nonsense. we're hurting the ATI haters brains enough already.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm waiting on 10.11's.  Hopefully they've fixed the color problem by then, sheesh.  What good is MLAA to me if the screen turns pink...


----------



## Steevo (Nov 12, 2010)

If ATI could do one thing for us, and for themselves it would be to get F@H better supported on their hardware. I stopped running it on my home PC as it was saturating the system and causing occasional glitches.


Color problem fix is in numerous threads, it takes about 1 minute to perform, if you had fully calibrated your monitor it would never occur as it wouldn't be reading the EDID anyway.


----------



## human_error (Nov 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm waiting on 10.11's.  Hopefully they've fixed the color problem by then, sheesh.  What good is MLAA to me if the screen turns pink...



Just go and lower the red hue value in the colour options to make it back to normal - did that as soon as my screen went pink on official release day and havn't had to do anything since.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 12, 2010)

I think now its time AMD stopped making a monthly driver set, I see no need for it and following the amount of hotfixes, they obviously aren't upto making a new one every month or there wouldn't be so many damn fixes to them. 

Ok the naming scheme is cool and easy to understand, (year/Month), but for gods sake make a new cool driver name scheme and just release them when they're finished already??


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think now its time AMD stopped making a monthly driver set, I see no need for it and following the amount of hotfixes, they obviously aren't upto making a new one every month or there wouldn't be so many damn fixes to them.
> 
> Ok the naming scheme is cool and easy to understand, (year/Month), but for gods sake make a new cool driver name scheme and just release them when they're finished already??



i much prefer this, over how nvidia handled the 8800GTX/G80 launch. launch drivers crashed constantly, and took over 3 months before the first 'fix' was released.

these are specific fixes for people who need them. no one is being forced to update, so by saying beta/hotfix releases are a negative thing is just... sheer madness. i'd call it stupidity, but it goes beyond that.


If ATI release a driver every month with 10 fixes, or ten drivers in a month adding one fix at a time, what makes the first so superior? at least now, those among us willing to use beta drivers can get the fixes we need a few weeks (or even months) earlier.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 12, 2010)

rather have hotfixes than wait six months for a bloody update, AND if its not broke dont fix it meaning if your card works don't use new drivers.

I had the pink problem and guess what? i don't care i fixed it easy with a 2 second adjustment. As for everything else all i can say is no probs here.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

Makes me wonder when will they start using incrimental update system like the one used in antivirus software. With slightly lower check rate, but would be nice. Automatic driver updating, less bandwidth used etc etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Makes me wonder when will they start using incrimental update system like the one used in antivirus software. With slightly lower check rate, but would be nice. Automatic driver updating, less bandwidth used etc etc.



They already have it. Its in Steam.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2010)

Download is up on TPU servers (linked in the news post). No more "AMD bad link fail" issue.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

It's not incrimental as far as i know, meaning it will download full package each time.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 12, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Makes me wonder when will they start using incrimental update system like the one used in antivirus software. With slightly lower check rate, but would be nice. Automatic driver updating, less bandwidth used etc etc.



Ati has recommended leaving your old driver, and installing newer ones right over top of old ones, for some time now. The days of uninstall before installing a new driver are over. You sohuld only uninstall teh driver is the install fails to complete properly. Htat's as incremental as we'll ever get.

Please hit up Terry Makedon if you question this install method. As the head of the Catalyst team for 10+ years, I'm personally gonna listen to what he says.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

Well i was doing that with drivers since GeForce 2 MX and since Radeon 9600 Pro. There was still reboot involved which is not needed anymore but i was never removing drivers first. And never had any problems with anything.

Though there is one funny thing with MLAA. In general it works fine, but in GTA Vice City it's working great during the night cycle but hardly does anything during the day cycle. It seems like the game is shading scenery in such a way during a day that MLAA fails to be applied properly.


----------



## Imsochobo (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



add some of the norwegian letters in our alphabet.

At the end: æ ø å 
its also danish.

Should be able to make 29 hotfixes every month, that is if i can count how many letters there is in alphabet..


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 12, 2010)

csendesmark said:


> 10.11 already finished, they wont change it, _sent for ms to supervise the quality_



Oh darn it. Then I aint upgrading from 10.9 till 10.12 comes I guess


----------



## fochkoph (Nov 12, 2010)

Still cruising along on 10.9, but MLAA for 5000 series? Hell yeah! Giving 10.10e a try.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> If ATI could do one thing for us, and for themselves it would be to get F@H better supported on their hardware. I stopped running it on my home PC as it was saturating the system and causing occasional glitches.
> 
> 
> Color problem fix is in numerous threads, it takes about 1 minute to perform, if you had fully calibrated your monitor it would never occur as it wouldn't be reading the EDID anyway.


LOL, there is no permanent fix for this problem from the user end.  And you obviously don't have a clue of what you are talking about.  You don't need a calibrated monitor to prevent it from turning pink just because someone wants to use the Color Tab.  Calibration isn't the issue.  It's something they did to the drivers.  All someone can do is use default but if you want to use the color tab you have to skip 10.10 until it's fixed in another driver release.  Anyway, a beta tester already confirmed that AMD fixed the problem they've yet to release it.  It was my thought they would have done so with this new hotfix.  However, that's not the case.




human_error said:


> Just go and lower the red hue value in the colour options to make it back to normal - did that as soon as my screen went pink on official release day and havn't had to do anything since.


That doesn't work as that would only over saturation another color.  The only temp solution is to use default.  It's said that AMD fix this already but have yet to release it.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> what if we run out of letters in the alphabet?



a driver that works as it should ?


----------



## wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

bah I've still got to wait on 10.11 drivers, mobility cards only get the update on a monthly basis, I really hope all these hotfixes make their way into the mobility 10.11 build.

I can bet a lot of people with Mobility 5xxx series cards are dying to try MLAA


----------



## Link108 (Nov 12, 2010)

It's a good thing that AMD has the BALLS to step up and work on fixing problems in games, and adding new features. You have to give them some credit for trying. Remeber a while back when Nvidia always had the better drivers? Well.. that is changing because AMD is making a smart move to give the end user what they want instead of beating around the bush and only wanting your money for bad drivers. I'm tierd of people doging AMD all the time on their drivers when they are trying their best to fix problems. AMD has come a long ways in the past 5 years on driver support. I'm still on the 10.10s because I don't like using beta drivers because I've had issues like BSODS and other problems, and not only with beta AMD drivers, but also with NVIDIA. Also MLAA looks very promising once the bugs and optimizations are smoothed out. And what is NVIDIAs response to this MLAA nothing, so there you go, AMD is doing their job! Thankyou very much! Good ol AMD !!!

ONE MORE THING, PEOPLE THEY ARE CALLED BETA DRIVERS FOR A REASON BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT M$ WHQL CERTED, SO DON'T COMPLAIN IF IT DOENS'T FIX YOUR PROBLEMS OR GIVES YOU MORE!! COMPRENDO????


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

Link108 said:


> It's a good thing that AMD has the BALLS to step up and work on fixing problems in games, and adding new features. You have to give them some credit for trying. Remeber a while back when Nvidia always had the better drivers? Well.. that is changing because AMD is making a smart move to give the end user what they want instead of beating around the bush and only wanting your money for bad drivers. I'm tierd of people doging AMD all the time on their drivers when they are trying their best to fix problems. AMD has come a long ways in the past 5 years on driver support. I'm still on the 10.10s because I don't like using beta drivers because I've had issues like BSODS and other problems, and not only with beta AMD drivers, but also with NVIDIA. Also MLAA looks very promising once the bugs and optimizations are smoothed out. And what is NVIDIAs response to this MLAA nothing, so there you go, AMD is doing their job! Thankyou very much! Good ol AMD !!!
> 
> ONE MORE THING, PEOPLE THEY ARE CALLED BETA DRIVERS FOR A REASON BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT M$ WHQL CERTED, SO DON'T COMPLAIN IF IT DOENS'T FIX YOUR PROBLEMS OR GIVES YOU MORE!! COMPRENDO????



Sorry but I disagree with that line of thinking.  If one does find problems they should report them to AMD.  How else will they know there is a problem?  Being thankful is only beneficial when done in moderation. There are other things a person is capable of doing besides show gratitude.  For example the pink tint problem was reported by many.  At this point the problem is supposed to be fixed.  We are just waiting for them to release the drivers.  However, until then if a particular problem effects that individual any other additions to the drivers (MLAA) become moot until their main problem with the driver is fixed (pink tint).


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

The question is, how wide is this "pink" problem globally. If there are just 5 such cases and none are reproducible, you can kiss any fixes goodbye. Personally i never had it and never heard of it except in your case. So it's not really a common problem... Best bet would be to get in touch with Terry, though don't expect much.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> The question is, how wide is this "pink" problem globally. If there are just 5 such cases and none are reproducible, you can kiss any fixes goodbye. Personally i never had it and never heard of it except in your case. So it's not really a common problem... Best bet would be to get in touch with Terry, though don't expect much.



The problem is there.  It all depends if you use the Color Tab or not.  If you don't use the color tab then some won't know about it as it's already at default.  Besides, the problem is reported to be fix already but not with this new hotfix.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow we are up to "e"? I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail.
> 
> Oh and the link works fine for me.
> 
> Edit: Nope. Its dead lol



This is a hotfix to add support, not fix a problem. Remember the issues you all were having running MLAA on the 58xx's, part of that was because they weren't even officially supported. Nothing wrong with a patch just just adds content to make older cards better.

I really don't understand the issue here, these drivers are A) the first for a new series of card and B) adding new features that have never been used before for AMD then C) they are actually adding that support to the past generation of cards rather than just pushing the 68xx's. Thats a lot of new crap for a single set of drivers, usually you don't see that many new features.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2010)

There is also a profile update date 11/12/2010.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 13, 2010)

Oink! who said pink? 

Never had that problem my-self... mabey its a monitor going bad hey?

Any way, I like this new driver...
I see nothing but smoooooth in my games


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 13, 2010)

i would also like to know whether i have to install 10.10a,b,c,d before i install 10.10e or is it cumulative.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 13, 2010)

no you do not just go with e


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 13, 2010)

I posted this in another thread but seeing this one has more traffic, I thought I'd repost it here:



Loosenut said:


> I just installed 10.10e, checked the MLAA box and now I get:


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 13, 2010)

Darnit Win7 only AGAIN. Come on Vista isnt that bad. Plus it lets me use the classic windows start menus unlike 7. QUIT punishing me ATI!


----------



## dir_d (Nov 13, 2010)

Wipe with Driver Sweeper and reinstall, my outlook works fine with MLAA no blurring what so ever.


----------



## fochkoph (Nov 13, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> Darnit Win7 only AGAIN. Come on Vista isnt that bad. Plus it lets me use the classic windows start menus unlike 7. QUIT punishing me ATI!



Yeah I enthusiastically installed this hotfix earlier today only to find out it's only for Win7 when there was no MLAA check box in CCC.


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 13, 2010)

dir_d said:


> Wipe with Driver Sweeper and reinstall, my outlook works fine with MLAA no blurring what so ever.



Worth a shot but not tonight. Long day. I'll post results tomorrow.

Thanks Dir_d


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Catalyst 10.10e*



EastCoasthandle said:


> Sorry but I disagree with that line of thinking.  If one does find problems they should report them to AMD.  How else will they know there is a problem?  Being thankful is only beneficial when done in moderation. There are other things a person is capable of doing besides show gratitude.  For example the pink tint problem was reported by many.  At this point the problem is supposed to be fixed.  We are just waiting for them to release the drivers.  However, until then if a particular problem effects that individual any other additions to the drivers (MLAA) become moot until their main problem with the driver is fixed (pink tint).



But very few people are having the pink tint problem. Amd is better off using their resources to fix major issues, or optimizing games and apps, than fixing small insignificant problems. I have found ways around problems that I have experianced with AMD drivers. If you want to fix that problem than do it yourself. Don't expect AMD to assist every problem that each person has. They are more concerned about the whole than the few. There is a Star Trek saying, "The needs of the many out way the needs of the few", and I totaly agree with that. If people are having small problems than they should find a way around it, or learn to tweak drivers for themselves. I don't have time to code drivers, and I don't plan on ever doing it because it's not my job, and coding is boring. I'd rather spend the time doing somthing else. I payed for my video card, and I expect AMD to fix major problems, and optimize, but fix every problem no because they have enough things going on already. Also AMD has a smaller development team for fixing/optimizing drivers. Nvidia has a bigger group, and UNFOURNATILY has their hand in more games than AMD. You also have to learn to be patient with drivers because everyone has a different system with different problems, and AMD can't stop the world to fix every problem. YOU CAN NOT EXPECT EVERY PROBLEM TO BE FIXED! ALSO BETA DRIVERS ARE NOT FINAL PRODUCTS AND THE FINISHED WHQL CERTED DRIVER MAY HAVE THE PROBLEM FIXED!!! SO BE PATIENT!!! I had issues with New Vegas running like crap. I complained, but I didn't stop playing the game because of problems, or tell everyone and expect Bethesda to fix it right away. Now they have fixed it because I was patient, and the FPS is the game is way better because they fixed DX problems, and AMD has made some fixes. All I can say is be patient, and try to find a solution. Google it!


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

*I here ya.*



ShogoXT said:


> Darnit Win7 only AGAIN. Come on Vista isnt that bad. Plus it lets me use the classic windows start menus unlike 7. QUIT punishing me ATI!



I've had all kinds of problems with W7 on my machine when I first put it on. People think 7 is the best thing ever. Welp not for every one. I have no issues with vista. Best os I've used so far.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2010)

Link108 said:


> But very few people are having the pink tint problem. Amd is better off using their resources to fix major issues, or optimizing games and apps, than fixing small insignificant problems. I have found ways around problems that I have experianced with AMD drivers. If you want to fix that problem than do it yourself. Don't expect AMD to assist every problem that each person has...


I stop reading at this point as your post is a tad diatribe and irrelevant.  And it's obvious you are unaware of the full situation.  LOL, in any case the issue has already been addressed by AMD according to the beta tester.  We just don't know which driver build will be used to address it.   Not sure how you missed that in my previous post.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2010)

People need to realize that Vista, XP are dead. XP is losing support officially and Vista just isn't popular.


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Whatever!*



EastCoasthandle said:


> I stop reading at this point as your post is a tad diatribe and you're obviously unaware of the full situation.  LOL, in any case the issue has already been addressed by AMD according to the beta tester.  We just don't know which driver build will be used to address it.   Not sure how you missed that in my previous post.



Key word here "BETA" not offical. And a quote by you "We just don't know which driver build will be used to address it". Unless you work for the AMD development driver team, or code drivers yourself to fix problems, than don't give people unsignificant irrelvant information.


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Every system is different.*



erocker said:


> People need to realize that Vista, XP are dead. XP is losing support officially and Vista just isn't popular.



Some people luv 7 and some people hate it because every system is different. Until 7 gets some service packs than I'm staying with what works right vista thank you very much.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2010)

Link108 said:


> Key word here "BETA" not offical. And a quote by you "We just don't know which driver build will be used to address it". Unless you work for the AMD development driver team, or code drivers yourself to fix problems, than don't give people unsignificant irrelvant information.


You are talking in circles as I've already addressed this making your point moot.  People are waiting for a fix be it with beta driver or official drivers. So in cases like this no one cares about the driver designation.


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You are talking in circles as I've already addressed this making your point moot.  People are waiting for a fix be it with beta driver or official drivers. So in cases like this no one cares about the driver designation.



I'm trying to make a point that you don't understand because your ignorant.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2010)

Link108 said:


> I'm trying to make a point that you don't understand because your ignorant.


Oh, I see, it's name calling time .  Well, when you have to resort to name calling I take it as form of you conceding.  The information I've provided is information I've obtained elsewhere.  I did say that it came from a beta tester.  Something you didn't seem to get per your previous reply.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This is a hotfix to add support, not fix a problem. Remember the issues you all were having running MLAA on the 58xx's, part of that was because they weren't even officially supported. Nothing wrong with a patch just just adds content to make older cards better.
> 
> I really don't understand the issue here, these drivers are A) the first for a new series of card and B) adding new features that have never been used before for AMD then C) they are actually adding that support to the past generation of cards rather than just pushing the 68xx's. Thats a lot of new crap for a single set of drivers, usually you don't see that many new features.



No drama. I just enjoy being a dick sometimes.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 13, 2010)

dir_d said:


> no you do not just go with e



Sir I did not understand what message you are attempting to convey sorry.

Is it " No, you do not just go with e" or is it "No, you do not, just go with e"


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> People need to realize that Vista, XP are dead. XP is losing support officially and Vista just isn't popular.



Blasphemy!   XP will never die!


----------



## wolf (Nov 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No drama. I just enjoy being a dick sometimes.



_sometimes?_


----------



## Bundy (Nov 13, 2010)

wolf said:


> _sometimes?_



He is reluctant the rest of the time.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> People need to realize that Vista, XP are dead. XP is losing support officially and Vista just isn't popular.



I don't see a single reason to prematurely kill Vista. I have Vista Home Premium 64bit and it's working just as good as Win7. Has the same DX11 support and everything.


----------



## Link108 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Windows Vista*



RejZoR said:


> I don't see a single reason to prematurely kill Vista. I have Vista Home Premium 64bit and it's working just as good as Win7. Has the same DX11 support and everything.



I agree. I've had nps with Vista 64bit ultimate on my machine, but I have had problems with windows 7. Windows vista has two service packs, and many fixes. Windows 7 is still in the developing stage. I beleive it will be better than vista when it gets a few service packs.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

aaaaaand cleanup time!

(cough, newsmods, cough)


----------



## regy13 (Nov 13, 2010)

*MLAA blur*

MLAA totally blurs some applications like Windows Live Messenger making it almost impossible to read


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

regy13 said:


> MLAA totally blurs some applications like Windows Live Messenger making it almost impossible to read



i've heard that. i think thats part of why its still beta.

then again, my MSN works fine with no blurring... but internet explorer looks like fuzzy ass XD


----------



## Bundy (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've heard that. i think thats part of why its still beta.
> 
> then again, my MSN works fine with no blurring...



So, what do you think about it's performance, even allowing for beta? i.e. do you think we all will be using this in 2 years time or is it a fragment of something better to come?


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've heard that. i think thats part of why its still beta.
> 
> then again, my MSN works fine with no blurring... but internet explorer looks like fuzzy ass XD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture109.jpg



OMG that looks like an oil painting! lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

Bundy said:


> So, what do you think about it's performance, even allowing for beta? i.e. do you think we all will be using this in 2 years time or is it a fragment of something better to come?



360 and PS3 already use a variant of it, so i've heard.



qubit said:


> OMG that looks like an oil painting! lol



yeah it actually moves - if i move the mouse it snaps back into focus again, and then slides around all weird like.


short version: it works, but AMD needs to come up with methods to make it NOT enable on things that aint games.

edit:

megaupload link to a video from my phone... its poor quality, but you can see the blur as it moves with the mouse.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've heard that. i think thats part of why its still beta.
> 
> then again, my MSN works fine with no blurring... but internet explorer looks like fuzzy ass XD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture109.jpg



This problem has been circling the net a few weeks, right after MLAA was introduced.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow we are up to "e"? I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail.
> 
> Oh and the link works fine for me.
> 
> Edit: Nope. Its dead lol



I be even more happyier if i had a 5k or higher card as it would mean performance tweaks to FONV before i completed it.

But there is always some negitive people when you try and when you don't which is the same ol story..

Seems to me their doing their dam best to keep the performance of there cards as high as possible.  And lets face it you don't have to install it if ya don't need it\want to..


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2010)

Anything that requires 3D hardware acceleration will look like this. If anyone has noticed, Youtube videos are also filtered...

This is actually easily solvable. All you need is a black list. Then AMD can just add process names of the applications to exclude on this list. Or even better, also add option for users to manually exclude it. This way you'll just add "iexplore.exe" to the exclusion list and you're done. No more MLAA for process iexplore.exe. Same could be done for every other application.


----------



## Neo4 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm real happy to have MLAA now for my Radeon HD 5770 video card. Surprising AMD has come out with so many hotfixes with the 10.10 release. Wonder if it has anything to do with the holiday shopping season.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 13, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Anything that requires 3D hardware acceleration will look like this. If anyone has noticed, Youtube videos are also filtered...
> 
> This is actually easily solvable. All you need is a black list. Then AMD can just add process names of the applications to exclude on this list. Or even better, also add option for users to manually exclude it. This way you'll just add "iexplore.exe" to the exclusion list and you're done. No more MLAA for process iexplore.exe. Same could be done for every other application.



Thats alot of apps.


How about a inclusion list. Or when something other than common named items launch fullscreen 3D mode.


----------



## Tartaros (Nov 13, 2010)

I have tried mlaa in wow and letters were blurry. In game the effect was fine, but the letters were horrible. Quite strange.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> I have tried mlaa in wow and letters were blurry. In game the effect was fine, but the letters were horrible. Quite strange.



thats just how it works. text will always blur a bit.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 14, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Anything that requires 3D hardware acceleration



ever since FF4 got 3D acceleration, my gfx card idle temps flew from 45C to 55C...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2010)

thunderising said:


> ever since FF4 got 3D acceleration, my gfx card idle temps flew from 45C to 55C...



and your CPU idle would have gone down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I be even more happyier if i had a 5k or higher card as it would mean performance tweaks to FONV before i completed it.
> 
> But there is always some negitive people when you try and when you don't which is the same ol story..
> 
> Seems to me their doing their dam best to keep the performance of there cards as high as possible.  And lets face it you don't have to install it if ya don't need it\want to..



Dude its a joke. Here let me break it down....

When the first Hotfix was released the day after the diver I said "I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail." Erocker chimed in and said "Why don't you just say that for all your posts". SO I put it in my signature that way it would be in all my posts. Just being a smart ass ya know?

Anyway I don't mind hot fixes. What I hate is when they let a driver go and the VERY NEXT DAY they have a hot fix. At least give me a few days with the first one 

All in all its great they care this much to fix things.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sometimes, i think AMD/ATI drivers are not fully tested and just released blind but like me and some others, i didnt find a problem with the drivers until 10.10 (pink hue issue)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway I don't mind hot fixes. What I hate is when they let a driver go and the VERY NEXT DAY they have a hot fix. At least give me a few days with the first one
> 
> All in all its great they care this much to fix things.



The reason it is done this way is that the driver is released to Microsoft for WHQL testing.  When it's verified (process takes weeks IIRC), AMD released it as an official driver.  Any changes that are made after the driver is sent off for WHQL testing are not included in the WHQL official driver.  AMD (or any other manufacturer) has to wait until the next driver goes to Microsoft to include those new changes in an official driver.  However, AMD can release a "hotfix" driver (fancy name for BETA or non-WHQL driver) between the driver release cycles.

That said, I agree that it's funny that the hotfix goes the next day after the official driver...


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 14, 2010)

i havent been getting pink hue with 10.10 but black screens and artifacts after 3d load. wtf amd


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to give 10.10e a try, but i'm still using 10.5 

Do I first need to download 10.10 before I install 10.10e? Or can I just go ahead and do so?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2010)

No, Hotfixes are completely stand alone.


----------



## kylzer (Nov 14, 2010)

It feels like ATI are taking notice to driver support more.


----------



## BorgOvermind (Nov 15, 2010)

I appreciate the hard work they do with these drivers.
This is a 5th version of the 10th driver this year and the versions had a lot more additions and bonuses then actual fixed.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude its a joke. Here let me break it down....
> 
> When the first Hotfix was released the day after the diver I said "I'm sorry but this is just so much damn fail." Erocker chimed in and said "Why don't you just say that for all your posts". SO I put it in my signature that way it would be in all my posts. Just being a smart ass ya know?
> 
> ...



Good to hear  ,  making me think of buying another ATI card early next year as i hate waiting a month a time .


----------



## douglatins (Nov 16, 2010)

OMFG, they should have a ATI catalyst update system.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

Steam does this I think?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Steam does this I think?



yup. not to betas or hotfixes, of course.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it just me or there weren't any hotfixes for Windows Vista?


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 16, 2010)

thunderising said:


> You know what, I'll just wait for Catalyst 10.11 (and also hope they dont release Catalyst 10.11a on the day of release).



AMD Catalyst 10.11 is already out through windows update, i got it today,...


----------



## TAViX (Nov 16, 2010)

No MLAA support for 5xxx cards I'm guessing....


----------

